# Powerbook G4 ne s'allume plus du tout



## lolo84 (18 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir, 

Mon powerbook G4 12" alu 1GHZ 256MO ( passé à 768MO ) DD 40G0 COMBO  a commencé à avoir des signes de faiblesse. 
Pensant à la batterie, j'en achète une autre et même problème. Très long à la charge, puis se décharge très vite. 
Puis le cordon  d'alimentation ( que j'ai aussi en double )  a commencé à montrer des soucis : la led orange/verte quand connecté s'allumait et s'éteignait subitement. 
Depuis quelque temps, plus rien, plus de lumière sur le cordon, plus de batterie ( l'ordi marchait bien tant qu'il y avait de la batterie ! ). 
J'ai donc essayé la procédure de réinitialisation préconisée par Apple, sans succès. 

J'ai cherché un peu partout sur les forums, sans succès. Personne ne semble avoir eu ce genre de symptômes.  

J'aimerais avoir un avis avant d'aller voir un réparateur agréé ( j'ai déjà amené ce PB pour changer le lecteur de CD, et je me suis aperçu que certaines petites vis sont foirées, pas sûr qu'ils arrivent à l'ouvrir une seconde fois ). 

J'ai entendu parler de piles internes, de carte mère ( aussi chère qu'un macbook neuf ), aussi, si quelqu'un pouvait m'éclairer ( c'est le cas de le dire ), ce serait super. 

J'ai un macbook, donc je peux me passer de ce PB, mais c'est une machine qui marchait tellement bien, que j'apprécierais de l'avoir en secours...

Merci d'avance.

Cordialement,

Laurent.


----------



## didgar (23 Octobre 2010)

Salut !

Et sans la batterie avec uniquement le chargeur connecté, est-ce que la machine démarre ??
J'imagine que tu as déjà essayé avec tes deux chargeurs ??

Si l'ordi fonctionnait tant que la batterie était chargée mais ne fonctionne plus sur chargeur ( avec ou sans batterie installée physiquement sur la machine ) je commencerais par changer la carte dc in ( celle ou l'on connecte le chargeur ) après m'être assuré que le ou les chargeurs délivrent bien la tension nécessaire pour alimenter la machine et recharger la batterie.

Ce serait pas de bol si tes deux chargeurs sont en panne en même temps !

Suis pas un spécialiste hein ... mais j'ai réparé un iBook G3 récemment comme ça.

A+

Didier


----------



## -oldmac- (23 Octobre 2010)

T'a bien fait le reset PMU, plusieurs fois ?


----------



## didgar (23 Octobre 2010)

Re !

Si tu as déjà ouvert ton PowerBook, tu peux tester la carte dc in avant de la changer. Tu la sort de la machine, tu branches le chargeur et tu mesures les tensions sur le connecteur qui se branche sur la CM avec un multimètre ... attention à ne pas faire de court-circuit quand même  S'il n'y a pas de 24V ( il me semble que c'est cette valeur de mémoire ) nulle part, elle est morte.

Ca te permettrait d'avancer à moindre frais - _sans passer par un centre de maintenance quoi_ - dans ton diagnostic. Si c'est bien la dc in qui est en cause, ça ne devrait pas te coûter les yeux de la tête de la remplacer ...eBay est ton "ami".

Sinon si tu veux une machine de secours, l'iBook dont je parle plus haut et que j'ai donc réparé est à vendre ... 

A+

Didier


----------

